# Need your help!! Golden Retriever has possible SRS Crown Championship spot!!



## sara (Mar 19, 2009)

Everyone, we need your help! Our golden retriever, Frisbies Husker Tucker is up for a wild card spot in the SRS Crown Championship. He would be the first Golden EVER to be a part of the Championship! It is all about getting the word out to everyone we can to support this effort.

To help Tucker out, please go to www.superretrieverseries.com and go under message board and register. Confirm your registration thru your email. Then go to super retriever series forum and look for pro wild card announcement and voting. Please vote for Tucker and Scott Greer to go to the Crown Championship. He would be the first Golden to ever make it!!

Thank you all for your support!!


----------



## andkristylee (Dec 28, 2008)

I voted! Good Luck!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

'The Ikester' just voted for Scott & Tucker.


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Tucker got my vote!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I got lost in all the music!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I got lost in all the music!


 
That's what the mute button is for. :--evil:


Vote casted :--big_grin:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

done, but I suggest you post this in the "general discussion" part of the forum, too!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> That's what the mute button is for. :--evil:
> 
> 
> Vote casted :--big_grin:


I'll go back. I can't ever imagine me using a "mute" button!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll do it now! Good luck!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I voted!

Good luck


----------

